# 1972 rollfast skoot 444



## Dave B. (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## bricycle (Oct 29, 2019)

Dang...talk about NEW!


----------



## Dave B. (Oct 29, 2019)

bricycle said:


> Dang...talk about NEW!



thx. took about 3 months. Im in new york and had to drive to maryland to get. lol. birthday present.


----------

